
The Garmin Ransomware Hack Is Horrifying - vo2maxer
https://www.vice.com/en_in/article/5dzkd5/the-garmin-ransomware-hack-is-horrifying
======
ziddoap
>The hack reveals that fitness tracking companies are vulnerable troves of
sensitive data and aren't taking your privacy seriously.

This is what revealed it? Not the 2018 FitBit/Military debacle[0], or even
Vice's own article in 2016 about sleep data from fitness trackers[1]?

If every time a major data breach happens we pretend like it's a huge surprise
that no one could have predicted, we're going to have a harder time moving
forward, I think.

[0][https://www.cnn.com/2018/01/28/politics/strava-military-
base...](https://www.cnn.com/2018/01/28/politics/strava-military-bases-
location/index.html) [1][https://www.vice.com/en_us/article/4xav4w/what-
happens-to-th...](https://www.vice.com/en_us/article/4xav4w/what-happens-to-
the-data-collected-on-us-while-we-sleep)

